# Need to watch my dogs weight, spay done, retained teeth...



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

So, my baby has been spayed. I called to check in on her and was told that they are concerned with her weight gain. Said she is 5 lbs 3 oz and 5 1/2 months old and we could be heading towards being obese. I was feeding her 1/2 cup to 3/4 cup of Nutro Ultra Puppy (mainly the half cup serving) based on the bag. They said not to go by the bag and only give her 1/4 cup per day divided into 2 meals. I don't give any table food, no more than 3 bil jack soft peanut butter treats broke in half for going potty and nothing else. When I first took her to the vet in January she was 3 3/4 lbs. The lady also said to switch to adult food or less active dog food. I'm looking around online. Not sure what to pick. they said if I have issues in the next year or so I could do the Hills diet they have for weight there...don't want that. They are not rated well. 

Anyone else have to watch their dogs weight? what are you feediing?


The vet recommended having her spayed around 5 months. Today the tech mentioned about retained teeth and saying we'll need to check them at her next check up since she was spayed so early. Kind of made me bummed I didn't wait until these teeth weren't an issue. If it happens it will be more surgery and that bums me out. I will be checking her mouth now......often! Asked for an estimate in case....I'll have to start saving in case!

I am anxiously waiting to get her in the morning. It has been a very quiet lonely day!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with you avoid the hills! You will find a lot of diet advise around here- just search. But 1/2 to 3/4 cup of kibble for a 5lb dog is ridiculous! When I fed kibble my (lazy)22lb dog ate 3/4 a cup a day, so I would say you are feeding way too much. If you like what you are feeding I would just stick with that and feed only 1/4 cup a day. Your vet is right about one thing- the feeding guidelines on bags of dog food are rarely correct, you should feed based on the condition of your dog.


----------



## Daisy n Max (Feb 23, 2013)

Daisy put on a lot of weight after spaying. We now watch both our twos weights. They have 32 grams of food twice a day and one small bonio type treat. That seams to work for them. They also do agility and sometimes swimming. We feed them on science plan mini chicken. We are in uk not sure if they sell it in other countries . Hope all goes well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi daisy and max. Just wanted to say that science plan is really not a good food to feed your pups on. There are far better foods out there, made in the UK too  that are protein rich and grain free - perfect for our babies, as they are so small, every bite counts! 

Also the bonio things - not great :/. 

Please let me know if I can be of any help x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I like to use www.dogfoodadvisor.com to check out food info. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

In the UK, use www.whichdogfood.co.uk 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't complicate things, just put your pup on a high quality, grain free food and 
provide plenty of mental & physical stimulation. My personal favorite kibbles are
Orijen & Acana(the grain-free varieties). With both of these brands you feed tiny
amounts because these foods are full of goodies instead of fillers. Feed twice
per day, add a bit of quality fish oil if you like, it'll speed up the metabolism and
provide healthy skin & coat, amongst a million other health benefits. Once your
pup is eating healthy, is walked frequently, played with, trained with, etc, her
endurance level will be going up, she'll be healthier, happier and of course she'll
quickly reach the fitness goal and body condition that she should be at.

As for the teeth, to help them come out you can give her a raw bone to chew
on, provide plenty of chew toys and play lots of tug.

Obviously for now since she was just spayed take it easy let her recover, on
leash walks only, no rough play, no stairs, etc. for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks! I'm not going to complicate things. Very good advice. She did start her omegas a few weeks ago. I didn't know that feeding off the bag was wrong. I feel bad but they helped me figure it out. She has to go back in 2 wks to get her stitches out. She is home and acting like herself. I missed her so!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pepperann said:


> Thanks! I'm not going to complicate things. Very good advice. She did start her omegas a few weeks ago. I didn't know that feeding off the bag was wrong. I feel bad but they helped me figure it out. She has to go back in 2 wks to get her stitches out. She is home and acting like herself. I missed her so!



The feeding amounts recommended on the bag are just guidelines, you have
to watch your pup and their body condition yourself and adjust accordingly.
Every dog is different, to give you an idea...my 2.5 pound Chi eats almost 
the same daily amount as my 8.5 pound Chi! The little one burns it off much
faster. 

When you go back in two weeks, the wound on the outside will be nice &
healed, so they'll remove the stitches. But keep in mind it takes longer for 
the inner wound to heal, so take things easy for a month or so. You can still
walk and play, just stick to on-leash only, and play light tug and things that
won't stress her belly too much. Give her lots to chew on, it'll help her waste
some energy and relieve some stress.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

give her baby carrot as treats instead


----------

